# Is this plant ok for a pdf tank?



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

I got this plant awhile back ago and I don't remember what the name of it is or where i got it from. I was just wondering if anybody knows if this would be ok for a pdf viverium, and what kind of plant it is.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I believe that it's a Dracaena species. I'm pretty sure I have the same species as a house plant. It's about 5 feet tall now. So I'm going to say it's probably not a great idea to have it in a dart tank


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Before I even read Monarchs post I thought the same thing. They do get very large as he said about 5 feet... so it might not be a good thing in a viv... 
Kristin


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

yah probably not if it gets that big. maybe i will pute it in a biger pot next to my vive. thanks guys.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

got frogs? said:


> yah probably not if it gets that big. maybe i will pute it in a biger pot next to my vive. thanks guys.



I think in a pot next to your viv is the only place you can put it. Even if it is small now if you placed it in your viv in a couple of months it might be pushing off the top of your tank and out go the frogs.


----------

